# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  صورة مين ؟؟

## شمعة امل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الموضوع باين من عنوانه وهو كل يوم اضع صوره لفنان او فنانه وهما صغار والمطلوب منكم معرفة من الفنان 

ابتدي ب :؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



سهله  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

موضوع جميل

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> موضوع جميل


شكرااااااااااااا  :SnipeR (62): 
عرفت الفنانه ؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اتوقع مي عز الدين

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> اتوقع مي عز الدين


 
لا مش مي 
والله سهله  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا عرفتها 


هاي نانسي وهي صغيره  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

ممكن ام ميلا
(نانسي)
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

صح نانسي عجرم   :Db465236ff: 
برافو  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

عن جد نانسي؟!!.. :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

بما انو عرفتوا نانسي عجرم  :SnipeR (62): 


هلا من هالفنانه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سهله كتيييييييير  :Smile:

----------


## دمعة فرح

مممممممممممممممم
رولا سعد..

----------


## The Gentle Man

كمان نانسي الاموره

----------


## شمعة امل

لا مش رولا ولا نانسي  :Smile: 

ركزوا بالصوره بتعرفوا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

ديانا كرزون

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ديانا كرزون لما كانت نحيفة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> ديانا كرزون لما كانت نحيفة


فصدك لما كانت صغيرة

 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا..نحيفة

 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

شوفها منيح

 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

شكل عيونك داخلهم عدسة   بتكبر الاعمار

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

ديانا لما كانت صغيره  :Db465236ff: 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

الصوره 3: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دليلة

ياعمري عليها امواااااااااح


بس ماعرفتها   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> الصوره 3: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


يمكن تكون 



هيفا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

يمكن صح عيونها   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

هاي هيفا

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

ممكن هيفا

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## نقاء الروح

موضوعك حلو بس مو عارفة الفنانة يسلمو كتير

----------


## شمعة امل

ولما كبرت شوي صارت هيك

----------


## The Gentle Man

هيك اكيد هيفا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نقاء الروح

هلا عرفت بالتاكيد هيفا 
صح

----------


## شمعة امل

برافو 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

صح صح هيفا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  غشيت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> صح صح هيفا غشيت


برافو عليكي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

وهلا بنشوف صوره لفنان :
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

ما فيه صورة اكبر شوي

منحيث العمر


تسهيل يعني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> ما فيه صورة اكبر شوي
> 
> منحيث العمر
> 
> 
> تسهيل يعني


شو يا شاطر ما عرفتوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff: 
لا هيك سهله 
رح سهلك :
هو فنان بيشبه حالوا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> شو يا شاطر ما عرفتوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لا هيك سهله 
> رح سهلك :
> هو فنان بيشبه حالوا


لا والله سهلتيها

اكيد بيشبه حاله
لكن شو بيشبه ابن الجيران
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 تامر

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا والله سهلتيها
> 
> اكيد بيشبه حاله
> لكن شو بيشبه ابن الجيران
> 
> 
> تامر


لا مش تامر  :Db465236ff: 
اكيد ما بيشبه ابن الجيران  :Db465236ff: 
هو فنان لبناني 
هيك سهله؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

مارسيل خليفة
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دليلة

فضل شاكر   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> وهلا بنشوف صوره لفنان :
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا فضل شاكر 
يا راغب علامة 
يا يوري مرقدي 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> يا فضل شاكر 
> يا راغب علامة 
> يا يوري مرقدي


يا عاصي حلاني

يا وائل كفوري

يا رامي عياش

يا فارس كرم
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انا عجزت

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دمعة فرح

ايهاب توفيق.. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> يا عاصي حلاني
> 
> يا وائل كفوري
> 
> يا رامي عياش
> 
> يا فارس كرم
> 
> 
> انا عجزت


 

خلص راح نحط القائمة كلها ونغمض عيوننا ونختار  :Db465236ff: 
وقول شو طلع معك ؟؟

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

امسح واربح

الان وبسرعة  

اختر اسم المطرب الذي من الممكن ان يحمل الصورة

واربح من المنتدى

نكتة مقدمة من احد الاعضاء

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

تضحكوا بلا سنان ليه بتضحكوا

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

شو مين عرف ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما حدا 

بجوز فضل شاكر  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

رح سهل شوي


هو فنان لبناني عرف قبل بستايل خاص فيه

----------


## شمعة امل

لسا ما عرفتوه ؟؟؟


هو فنان لبناني عرف قبل بستايل خاص فيه 
من اغانيه "عربي  انا "

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

انا عرفته 

كالعادة انا لها
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يوري مرقدي

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## keana

اكيد اكيد
متعب الصقار 

ما دام لبناني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> انا عرفته 
> 
> كالعادة انا لها
> 
> 
> يوري مرقدي


مش حكيت من فبل انو بيشبه نفسوا ؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :SnipeR (62): 




> اكيد اكيد
> متعب الصقار 
> 
> ما دام لبناني


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> مش حكيت من فبل انو بيشبه نفسوا ؟؟


شايفة يا سبحان الله كانها الصورة صورته بس لما كان صغير

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> شايفة يا سبحان الله كانها الصورة صورته بس لما كان صغير


سبحان الله
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

وهلا صوره جديده  :SnipeR (62): 


مين  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

للاسف ..مــــــــــــا عرفتهـــــــــــــــا ..

----------


## شمعة امل

> للاسف ..مــــــــــــا عرفتهـــــــــــــــا ..


 
هي من لبنان وكانت قبل في فرقه  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

نيكول سابا

صح؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

مريام فارس

----------


## شمعة امل

> نيكول سابا
> 
> صح؟


يعني ليش نيكول ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بس فيه شبه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

جاوبيني انتِ؟

صح وله لأ؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> بس فيه شبه
> 
> جاوبيني انتِ؟
> 
> صح وله لأ؟


مارح جاوب هلا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

خلص اكيد نيكول

وهاي صارت لعبة اعصاب
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

علي الطلاق انها نيكول 

انا و ياها كنا صحاب زمان

و هاي الصوره موجوده عندي

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

وهاي صورتها هي واختها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اكيد نيكول سابا .........

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بس القاهرني نكول لازم يكون نمش ....

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

بعدين احكي انها نيكول وخلصينا

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

نيكول ما عرفتني على اختها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

الفنانه نيكول سابا  :Db465236ff: 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حكتلك اني بعرفها كويس...بس انتِ ما صدقتي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

صح  :Db465236ff: 
بس لمين هالصوره هلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سماا

هههههههههههههههه خليني اعرف هديك الصورة بالاول هههههههههه والله شكلوا غريب 

طيب اربي شووي

----------


## شمعة امل

> هههههههههههههههه خليني اعرف هديك الصورة بالاول هههههههههه والله شكلوا غريب 
> 
> طيب اربي شووي


هو فنان بيشبه حالوا كتير  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

*هههههههههههههه ليش هو اي فنان ما يشبه   حالوا ههههههههههههههههه*  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> *هههههههههههههه ليش هو اي فنان ما يشبه حالوا ههههههههههههههههه*


 
اه في ما بيشبهوا حالهم  :Db465236ff: 
هو فنان مصري (قربتها هيك ؟) :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

*هههههههههههههههه  امممممممممم  خليني افكر  شوي ههههههه*

----------


## شمعة امل

> *هههههههههههههههه امممممممممم خليني افكر شوي ههههههه*


 
يلا فكري يا شاطره ههههههههههه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هو في صورة مش مبينة عندي

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب اسمحيلي احكيلك انه الصوره مو ظاهرة عندي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> طيب اسمحيلي احكيلك انه الصوره مو ظاهرة عندي


 
صح ابو حميد وانا كمان مش ضاهرة عندي تأكدي من الصورة ميرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

وهيك ظهرت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 





> وهيك ظهرت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





كمان لا

----------


## سماا

اي ظاهرة عندي حبيبتي  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

كيف مش ظاهره ؟ :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## سماا

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ظاهرة حبيبتي بس يمكن النت عندهم ضعيف  :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب احكيلي مين هي  :Db465236ff: 
خلينا اشوف 
بجوز تظهر بعد هيك  :Bl (3):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه ظاهرة حبيبتي بس يمكن النت عندهم ضعيف


 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

2 ميجا 
كيف بدو يكون ضعيف

----------


## سماا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مشكلة

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

وانا مو ظاهرة عندي

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## The Gentle Man

ما تحكي انه هذا تامر حسني ؟؟؟؟؟  :Bl (35):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

محمد فؤاد

----------


## سماا

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

هلا صارت ظاهرة

تامر حسني

----------


## شمعة امل

مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اطلعي من هالبواب

تامر
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> 


 
شفتي هلا الصوره ظاهرة  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

> اطلعي من هالبواب
> 
> تامر


ولما كبر شوي صار هيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا تامر حسني

----------


## شمعة امل

صح تامر حسني  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> صح تامر حسني


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب بعد اذنك ممكن احط هاي الصورة



طيب مين هي هاي البنوتة ؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> طيب بعد اذنك ممكن احط هاي الصورة
> 
> 
> 
> طيب مين هي هاي البنوتة ؟


 
بعرفها  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بعرفها




مين هي طيب

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

شو رايك ممكن انها

شادية

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شو رايك ممكن انها





> شادية





لا لا مش هي

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

نجلاء الصغيرة

او

ام كلثوم

----------


## دمعة فرح

[QUOTE

[/QUOTE]
هاد تامر حسنى مستحيل!!!!!!!!!.... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
ليه هيك شكلو!!! :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> نجلاء الصغيرة
> 
> او
> 
> ام كلثوم


 
لا يا زلمه باختصار هي ممثلة مش مغنية

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

ممثلة 

يا كبير هادي كتير قديمة

كيف بدنا نعرفها :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

صورة نجاة الصغيره وانا متاكده  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
خلص

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ممثلة





> يا كبير هادي كتير قديمة
> 
> كيف بدنا نعرفها



طيب يا حلو هيك اللعبة لازم تكون مش ميرفا حطتلي صورة لتامر حسني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> صورة نجاة الصغيره وانا متاكده 
> خلص


لا وانا مصر فكري اكتر لا تعاندي احسن

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> طيب يا حلو هيك اللعبة لازم تكون مش ميرفا حطتلي صورة لتامر حسني


شو صارت حوار الاجيال يعني

انا ما رح اعرفها 
حتى لو حطيتلي صورتها لما كانت ممثلة مشهورة كمان
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا وانا مصر فكري اكتر لا تعاندي احسن


 
انا مصره اكتر منك  :Icon31: 
نجاة الصغيره  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
لا تعصبني  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## شمعة امل

> [QUOTE


هاد تامر حسنى مستحيل!!!!!!!!!.... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
ليه هيك شكلو!!! :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/QUOTE]


لانو هو هيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شو صارت حوار الاجيال يعني
> 
> انا ما رح اعرفها 
> حتى لو حطيتلي صورتها لما كانت ممثلة مشهورة كمان


له يا زلمه فكر اكثر والله سهلة

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> انا مصره اكتر منك 
> نجاة الصغيره 
> لا تعصبني


هدي شوي
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا مصره اكتر منك 
> نجاة الصغيره 
> لا تعصبني


وحدي الله بدهاش عصبية ما هي لعبة 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> هدي شوي


شو اهدى ما اهدى ؟ :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  حرام عليكي ياشمعة امل  تفضحي العالم

انتي اكيد ماراح طولي راح يرفعو عليكي قضية  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> وحدي الله بدهاش عصبية ما هي لعبة


 
لما بقول شي وانا متاكده منو ما بحب حدا يحكي لا :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> هدي شوي


والله ما انا عارف ليش معصبة بالعكس لازم تكون رلاكس

----------


## شمعة امل

> حرام عليكي ياشمعة امل تفضحي العالم
> 
> انتي اكيد ماراح طولي راح يرفعو عليكي قضية


ما انا عايشه بالحبس  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله ما انا عارف ليش معصبة بالعكس لازم تكون رلاكس


 
ما انا رلاكس  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو يا جماعة اه ميرفا وين رحتي مين هي يلي بالصورة بسرعة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

يالله شمعة امل عيشي الحالة الي احنا كنا نعيشها بسببك

بصراحة انا شمتان فيكي

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> شو يا جماعة اه ميرفا وين رحتي مين هي يلي بالصورة بسرعة


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 




> يالله شمعة امل عيشي الحالة الي احنا كنا نعيشها بسببك
> 
> بصراحة انا شمتان فيكي


ياما شمت فيك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بتقبلها عادي  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بتعرفو والله زهقت مش عارفين الصورة طيب بدي اروح خليكم تفكروا منيح سلام

----------


## شمعة امل

الصوره لنجاة الصغيره  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
وهلا صوره تانيه
الصوره لممثل هالمره

----------


## شمعة امل

> الصوره السابقه لنجاة الصغيره 
> وهلا صوره تانيه
> الصوره لممثل هالمره


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

لا  هادي صغيرة كتير

هاتي شي اوضضح :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

متاكدة انو ممثل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> متاكدة انو ممثل


ممثل مصري  :Db465236ff: 




> لا هادي صغيرة كتير
> 
> 
> 
> هاتي شي اوضضح


والله واضحه كتير  :Db465236ff: 
لانو بيشبه حالوا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

من اي عصر هاد

جديد او قديم

 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

> من اي عصر هاد
> 
> جديد او قديم


قديم 
والله هيك سهلتها  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

معناها انا ما رح ارعرفه


انسحاب   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

> معناها انا ما رح ارعرفه
> 
> 
> انسحاب


لالا ما بيصير تنسحب  :Eh S(2): 
خلص راح ساعدك  :Db465236ff: 
هو كوميدي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

عادل امام

يونس شلبي

سعيد صالح

فؤاد المهندس

ميرفت امين

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> عادل امام
> 
> يونس شلبي
> 
> سعيد صالح
> 
> فؤاد المهندس
> 
> ميرفت امين


انا حكيت فنان وانت قلت ميرفت امين ؟ :Db465236ff: 
ما في اشطر منك  :Db465236ff: 
بس هو من بين الخيارات اللي قلتهم  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عادل امام

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> عادل امام


يعني ليش عادل ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الصوره لنجاة الصغيره 
> وهلا صوره تانيه
> الصوره لممثل هالمره


 

اول اشي جوابك خلط ليش بتحطي صورة بعدكم مش مجاوبين على مين بالصورة تبعتي .

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يعني ليش عادل ؟؟


حر انا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> حر انا


شو رايك تقول خيار تاني ؟ :Db465236ff: 
مشان ما احط صوره تانيه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> اول اشي جوابك خلط ليش بتحطي صورة بعدكم مش مجاوبين على مين بالصورة تبعتي .


 
جوابي صح ولا نقاش  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شو رايك تقول خيار تاني ؟
> مشان ما احط صوره تانيه


شو عملة حالك مطنشه شو هدا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو رايك تقول خيار تاني ؟
> مشان ما احط صوره تانيه


 
ما بدي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> جوابي صح ولا نقاش


 
يعني كبرت راس لا يا ستي جوابط غلط ماشي

----------


## شمعة امل

> ما بدي


لالا قول حدا تاني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشان بالاخر بقول ولا حدا عرفها وانا مفتخره  بيكم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عادل امام :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لالا قول حدا تاني 
> مشان بالاخر بقول ولا حدا عرفها وانا مفتخره بيكم


يعني هيك طيب

----------


## شمعة امل

> عادل امام


 
صح  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

غصب عنك :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 


انا الي معرفه بالفانين و هم صغار :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> غصب عنك
> 
> 
> انا الي معرفه بالفانين و هم صغار


 
مش هو  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا...عادل امام :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

الفنان السابق هو عادل امام  :Smile: 

ولا حدا عرفوا  :Db465236ff: 

ومع صوره اخرى لفنانه :؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هاي سهله كثير

نوال الزغبي

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> هاي سهله كثير
> 
> نوال الزغبي


اكيد كنتوا بتلعبوا مع بعض وانتوا صغار  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
قول اسم تاني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هاي صديقة العمر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ما في كلام ثاني :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> هاي صديقة العمر
> 
> ما في كلام ثاني


قول اسم تاني  :Smile: 
مش ضابطه بتعرفها بسرعه  :Db465236ff: 
خليني العب شوي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

طيب رح اغير عشانك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

نوال الزغبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

صح؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> طيب رح اغير عشانك
> 
> نوال الزغبي
> 
> صح؟


 
للاسف خطا  :Db465236ff: 
بتعرف جوابك الاول كان صح  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

للاسف ماحدا عرف الجواب  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
شو هاد ؟؟  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
بكرر وبقول فنانه لبنانيه من عائلة الزغبي  :Db465236ff: 
سهلتها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

نوال الزغبي الثالثة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

صح واخيرا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

وصورة اليوم لفنان :؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بعرفو  :Bl (35):

----------


## شمعة امل

> اي هاتي واحد اكبر شوي


اكبر من هيك ؟؟ :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
اكيد بتعرف مين يشبه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> طيب معلومات اضافية
> 
> على الاقل


دايما مغلبني  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

هو فنان لبناني 
منيح هيك ؟ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

> ول دنا غلبان كتير 
> 
> بس شو لبناني فيه الف فنان لبناني 
> 
> اي سهليها شوي


هو فنان لبناني مشهور كتير بيشبه حالوا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بجوز وائل كفوري

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله جبتي جمل
> 
> 
> دايما بتلعبي باعصابنا


انا ؟؟  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
هو فنان لبناني عندو مطعم بالمغرب  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

> بجوز وائل كفوري


 
للاسف خطا

----------


## سماا

لا تأوليهاااااااا  عرفتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــوا   ههههههههههههههههههه  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا تأوليهاااااااا عرفتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــوا ههههههههههههههههههه


 
ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> فارس كرم


نوووووووووووووووووووو :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> طيب هاتي اسم اغنية مشهورةلاله


 
مشهوره لالوا ؟؟ :Eh S(2): 
من فتره قصيره عمل دويتوا  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هاد صاحب اغنية حبيتك انا 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


رامي عياش

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> هاد صاحب اغنية حبيتك انا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> رامي عياش


 
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
مصاحب الكل ؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اها...الكل

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> اها...الكل


 
جوابك خاطىء  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

علي الطلاق انه صح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> علي الطلاق انه صح


طلاقك باطل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اكيد جوابي صح

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> مين


 
مين يا ترى ؟؟ :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

رامي عياش الخامس

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> رامي عياش الخامس


ولو 100   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


اسم الدويتو : "بالعكس "  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> المرة الجاية رح احط صورة
> 
> ورح العب باعصابك متل ما بدي يا ميرفا


 
انا ساعدك وقلت الدويتو "بالعكس "
شو بدك اكتر من هيك ؟؟ :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

ما حدا يقدر يلعب باعصابي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

طيب رامي عياش ال 101

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> طيب رامي عياش ال 101


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ما بحب رقم 101

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ست ميرفا البتوتة بالصورة مش نجاة الصغيرة هاي ليلى علوي طيب سلام 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اكيد عاصي حلاني صح

----------


## شمعة امل

> شفته بعد ما ضفت الرد
> 
> واعرفت انه رامي عياش بس ما حبيت احذف الرد
> 
> بس مبارح دمرنا اعصابك


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 




> ست ميرفا البتوتة بالصورة مش نجاة الصغيرة هاي ليلى علوي طيب سلام


انت غلطان مش ليلى  :SnipeR (30): 
هي نجاة  :SnipeR (30): 




> اكيد عاصي حلاني صح


لا مش عاصي

----------


## دليلة

راغب علامة

----------


## شمعة امل

> راغب علامة


 
للاسف خطا  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بدي اطلق المنتدى اذا انه مش رامي عياش

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

الصوره السابقه كانت للفنان رامي عياش متل ما قال خالد الجنيدي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

مع صورة جديده لفنانه :؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

طيب وين الجديدة

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> بدي اطلق المنتدى اذا انه مش رامي عياش


كلوا الا الطلاق  :Db465236ff: 
حرام  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هاي ليلى علوي

مش علينا يا ميرفا

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

جد وين الجديده ...

----------


## شمعة امل

شو مش مبينه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ليلى علوي

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> ليلى علوي


 
ليش ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اذا خطأ 

بتكون ليلى مراد

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> اذا خطأ 
> 
> بتكون ليلى مراد


 
اي هيك احسن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

للتقريب :
_هي ممثله مصريه_ _تعتبر اذكى فنانة من بنات جيلها_

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هاي صابرين

----------


## شمعة امل

> هاي صابرين


للاسف خطا  :Smile: 
للتسهيل :

ولدت لأب مصرى وام يونانية  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ليلى علوي، 
من مواليد 4 يناير 1962، وعمرها 45 سنه (امها يونانيه واسمها ستيلا وابوها مصري)

----------


## شمعة امل

> ليلى علوي، 
> من مواليد 4 يناير 1962، وعمرها 45 سنه (امها يونانيه واسمها ستيلا وابوها مصري)


 
صح  :Db465236ff: 
شو هالشطاره ؟ :Db465236ff: 
هاي صورة الفنانه ليلى علوي والصوره اللي وضعها الاخ عبد الله الشرفا من قبل اكرر واقول انها لنجاة الصغيرة وليست لليلى علوي   :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يا عم يا عم
صرنا نعرف ممثلين

----------


## شمعة امل

> يا عم يا عم
> صرنا نعرف ممثلين


 
ماشاء الله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

لمين الصوره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

هي مطربه لبنانيه تتميز بخصوصيتها و لونها  واجمل ما في صوتها انه صادق ودافىء 
مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> صح 
> شو هالشطاره ؟
> هاي صورة الفنانه ليلى علوي والصوره اللي وضعها الاخ عبد الله الشرفا من قبل اكرر واقول انها لنجاة الصغيرة وليست لليلى علوي


 
لا ليلى علوي وانا متأكد شوفي على  google  والصور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> هي مطربه لبنانيه تتميز بخصوصيتها و لونها واجمل ما في صوتها انه صادق ودافىء 
> مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ممكن نوال الزغبي

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا ليلى علوي وانا متأكد شوفي على google والصور


وانا كمان متاكده اكتر من مره  :Smile: 




> ممكن نوال الزغبي


للاسف خطا  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب ممكن اليسا

----------


## شمعة امل

> طيب ممكن اليسا


لا مش اليسا  :Smile: 

خصوصيتها  تظهر فى أعمال فنيّة عدة، ولا سيما في مشاركتها مع مسرح الرحباني :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> وانا كمان متاكده اكتر من مره 
> 
> 
> 
> للاسف خطا


 

ميرفا بجد انا آسف جوابك صح وانا متأسف كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فيروز

----------


## شمعة امل

> ميرفا بجد انا آسف جوابك صح وانا متأسف كتير


ما فيها شي  :Icon31: 




> فيروز


للاسف خطا  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

هي مطربه لبنانيه قامت بغناء دويتو مع الفنان مروان خوري 
مين ؟؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## المتميزة

يمكن كارول سماحة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صح

----------


## ???... why ...???

هي هون ومش هون كل لقطة الها نهفة من هي ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> هي هون ومش هون كل لقطة الها نهفة من هي ؟


 
شو حزيرة اكيد نانسي عجرم

----------


## شمعة امل

> يمكن كارول سماحة





> صح


 
اكيد صح  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> هي هون ومش هون كل لقطة الها نهفة من هي ؟


صورة هيفاء وهبي

----------


## ???... why ...???

> صورة هيفاء وهبي


 


   اكيد صح شمعة امل  ( هيفا وهبي )

----------


## شمعة امل

> اكيد صح شمعة امل ( هيفا وهبي )


اكيد   :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

فنانه لبنانيه : ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

وهاي صوره تانيه لالها 
مين هالفنانه ؟ والله بتشبه حالها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ميريام فارس  :SnipeR (62): 
مو ؟ 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> ميريام فارس 
> مو ؟ 
> [/align]


 
واخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا   :Icon31: 

صح 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> لو ما عرفها كان اعرفتها
> 
> سهلة كتير


عنجد ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مي هاي ؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> مي هاي ؟


 

على فكره هاي صورتها وهي اصغر  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> على فكره هاي صورتها وهي اصغر


 
مين هي طيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ديانا حداد


صح يا حلو

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيد كانت صورة ديانا حداد

----------


## شمعة امل

مين هالممثلة المصرية ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

منى زكي

 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شمعة امل

> منى زكي


اخر كلمه ؟؟ :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اه

 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شمعة امل

> اه


اكيد بتعرفها من وانت صغير  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شمعة امل

> هي دي
> منى زكي


شكلك متاكد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

صاحبية جدتي

 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شمعة امل

> صاحبية جدتي


بس هي مش من عمر جدتك  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 




> shure


اكيد دارس معاها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

sure

not shure

 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شمعة امل

> sure
> 
> not shure


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


i just write this word to correct him

that's all

sorry if i hurt ahmad

 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شمعة امل

خلص الجواب هو منى زكي  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 
ما حدا عرفوا للاسف  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 
ليش ؟؟ :SnipeR (72):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بيجوز انها اختها  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شمعة امل

> بيجوز انها اختها


بيجوز  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 
شفت ما اسهلوا جواب ؟؟ :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كثير سهل

يا يت يكون امتحان هندسة الطاقة الشمسية يكون مثله

 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شمعة امل

> كثير سهل
> 
> يا يت يكون امتحان هندسة الطاقة الشمسية يكون مثله


ان شاء الله  :SnipeR (72): 
الله معك  :SnipeR (72): 
نحنا امتحاناتنا بال2010  :Db465236ff: 




> 


 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  سهله وما عرفتها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب وين الصورة الجديدة والا انا احط صورة 

 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ???... why ...???

هو محبوب واغانية دبكات اكيد عرفتوة ؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]بشبه ابن جيراننـــــــــــــــــا !!!!

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ???... why ...???

> بشبه ابن جيراننـــــــــــــــــا !!!!


 

لا ولله وانت السادق بيشبة الشب يالي واقف اول الشارع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> هو محبوب واغانية دبكات اكيد عرفتوة ؟



*ملحم زين؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اكيد ملحم زين :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

ولا عمري عرفت واحد فيهم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> ولا عمري عرفت واحد فيهم


حالنا من بعض ...وانا مثلك :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> هو محبوب واغانية دبكات اكيد عرفتوة ؟


 
سبحان الله ملامح وجهه تقريبا مثل ماهي ملحم زين

----------


## شمعة امل

اذا كان ملحم زين بنحط صوره تانيه 
بصراحه ما عرفتوا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب مين هذا الحلو

----------


## شمعة امل

مين هاد ؟ :SnipeR (72): 
ما في اي معلومه ؟ :SnipeR (72):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مين هاد ؟
> ما في اي معلومه ؟


 
مالك ميرفا هدا ملحم زين

----------


## شمعة امل

معقول ؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

طيب مين هالمطرب ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> معقول ؟؟؟


اه معقول طيب خذي هي صورة ثانية اليه

----------


## شمعة امل

> اه معقول طيب خذي هي صورة ثانية اليه


لا هاد تامر حسني بعروا عز المعرفه هههههههه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> طيب مين هالمطرب ؟


 
هو خليجي صح

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيد هو فنان خليجي  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اكيد هو فنان خليجي


 
طيب مين هو

----------


## شمعة امل

> طيب مين هو


فكر شوي 
تاريخ الميلاد : 1963 م 
* الحاله الاجتماعيه : متزوج ولديه ولدين وابنه ( عبدالله – محمد – منار ) 

مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> فكر شوي 
> تاريخ الميلاد : 1963 م 
> * الحاله الاجتماعيه : متزوج ولديه ولدين وابنه ( عبدالله – محمد – منار ) 
> 
> مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
والله ما عرفتو اعجز

----------


## شمعة امل

من بين اغانيه : إدّلع يا كايدهم 
سهلتها كتير هيك  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

عرفتوا  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

اول اسم عبد والثاني عبد  :Icon4:  :Icon4:

----------


## شمعة امل

> عرفتوا 
> 
> اول اسم عبد والثاني عبد


صح  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> صح


 
عبدالمجيد عبدالله صح

----------


## The Gentle Man

> صح


 
 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29): 

 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## شمعة امل

> عبدالمجيد عبدالله صح


اكيد صح  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اكيد صح


 
الحمد لله

----------


## منيرة الظلام

ما بعرف

----------


## شمعة امل

سهله كتير 
مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فنانه لبنانيه انشهرت كتير لما كان مدير اعمالها جيجي لمارا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اكيد الين خلف مبينة

----------


## شمعة امل

صح  :Smile:

----------


## ابو عوده

وين الصوره الجديده  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شمعة امل

مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

باسكال مشعلاني :Eh S(15):

----------


## شمعة امل

اخر كلمه يا احمد ؟؟ :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اكيد..

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد صح  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

ممثله مصريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

ممممممممممم 

سهليها

----------


## شمعة امل

شوف يا بشار  :Db465236ff: 
هي فنانه مصريه مثلت ايام الابيض والاسود وكتير بتشبه حالها  :Db465236ff: 
مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

ممممم سعاد حسني ؟

----------


## شمعة امل

لا  :SnipeR (72): 
هي ما بتغني بتمثل بس

----------


## شمعة امل

اسمها عندو علاقه بالحمام  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ممكن يسرا

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

انا ما عندي ثقافه بالفنانين القدام  :1a9661cee1:

----------


## شمعة امل

لا بليز جاوبوا  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 
هي من عائلة حمامه  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
فاتن حمامة 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> اسمها عندو علاقه بالحمام





> ممكن يسرا


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

سهله لانو ابوها مبين في الصوره 
مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

صعبه شوي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انا مش عارفها لحتى اعرف ابوها كمان :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طيب هي ممثله مصريه ابنت ممثل مصري الظاهر بالصوره

----------


## شمعة امل

ابوها اسمو اشرف عبد الغفور 
يعني هلا اغطوني اسمها 
.............؟ عبد الغفور 
مين ؟؟؟  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## سماا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ريهام  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ما بعرف !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## شمعة امل

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ريهام


واخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييراااااا  :SnipeR (72): 
صح  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

هههههههههههههههههه  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

هي ممثله خليجيه مشهوره وشخصيتها قويه تلعب دايما ادوار بطوله 
من ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مريم الصالح بجوز

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

زينب العسكري..

----------


## شمعة امل

> زينب العسكري..


برافو 




 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

سهلة 

بس لو ما عرفها :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> سهلة 
> 
> بس لو ما عرفها


 
 ما انت دايما بتعرفهم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

هي ممثلة مصريه

----------


## شمعة امل

*تاريخ الميلاد: 19/1/1980
مكان الميلاد: الاسكندرية*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ممكن ياسمين عبد العزيز

----------


## شمعة امل

> ممكن ياسمين عبد العزيز


لا مش ياسمين 
هي معروفه كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بلبله

----------


## شمعة امل

بلبله ؟؟  :Db465236ff: 
انا بسمع بلبلبه  :Db465236ff: 
بس مش هي 
من افلامها : رحلة حب 
من مسلسلاتها : الحقيقة والسراب 
هيك سهله ؟؟ :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نبيله عبيد

----------


## شمعة امل

> نبيله عبيد


هي اصغر هلا عمرها 29 

*تاريخ الميلاد: 19/1/1980*
*بعتقد مره انت عملت موضوع يخصها بالمنتدى*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
مي عز الدين  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اكيد مي عز الدييييين

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييد  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

هي بتغني  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

هي ستار  اكادمي 4   :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شذى

----------


## شمعة امل

> شذى


 
برافوووووووووووووووووووووو  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لطيفة التونسية :Smile:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

والله هدول ما بعرفلهم

----------


## شمعة امل

> لطيفة التونسية


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 




> والله هدول ما بعرفلهم


 :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

هي ممثله مصرية

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

منة شلبي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> منة شلبي


برافوووووووووووووووووو  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
طلعت متل خالد اكيد كل اللي عرفتهم دارسين معكم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

> 


للاسف انت ولا وحد دارسه معك   :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

منه الشلبي اكيد  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

مطرب سوري

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

جورج وسوف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جورج وسوف ممكن

----------


## شمعة امل

صح جورج  :Eh S(7):

----------


## شمعة امل

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## The Gentle Man

رونالدينهو 

هذا بعرفو

----------


## شمعة امل

> رونالدينهو 
> 
> هذا بعرفو


اكيد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب مين هذا

----------


## شمعة امل

ممكن تعريف الو بسيط ؟ :SnipeR (35):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هو لاعب كرة قدم



 :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):

----------


## شمعة امل

اذا هي انا بنسحب بالرياضه  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقربلك ابها هو اسباني الجنسيه

----------


## The Gentle Man

كريستيانو رونالد والله اعلم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كريستيانو رونالد والله اعلم



لا مش هو كأس العالم يلي بدو يجي بدوش يلعب مع منتخب بلاده

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

I DON'T CARE

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (56): عبدالله هاللاعب كرستيانو رونالدو وتأكد انت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عبدالله هاللاعب كرستيانو رونالدو وتأكد انت


 
لا يا زلمه  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اسمع هو بلعب مع ريال مدريد

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## شمعة الظلام

طيب مين ده

----------


## Ctrl

اتاكد من معلوماتك فعلا , لانه دا كريستيانو رونالدو

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عرفتو هذا واحد شكلو ولد صح
 :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## دليلة

> عرفتو هذا واحد شكلو ولد صح


اجابة صحيحة ممتازة  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> اجابة صحيحة ممتازة


الله وربحت بنت الشديفات هدف 
 :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8): 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اتاكد من معلوماتك فعلا , لانه دا كريستيانو رونالدو


 
يا زلمه انتا أتكد أحسن لانه مش كريستيانو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عبدالله هاللاعب كرستيانو رونالدو وانا متأكد  :SnipeR (67):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  بس انا حطيت اسم اسم راوؤل وتطلعتلي الصورة مش مشكلة

----------


## Ctrl

[align=center]بس هو مش رؤول 
حتي شوف .. دي كمان صور لكريستيانو 








ودي الصوره اللي انت جايبها .. تامل الصور كدا 


[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

فنان اماراتي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> فنان اماراتي


 

حسين الجسمي  الله أعلم صح

----------


## شمعة امل

اكييييييييييييييييييد 
برااااااااااااافو

----------


## شمعة امل

ممثل تركي

----------


## العالي عالي

> ممثل تركي


شكلة بشبه يحيى :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## شمعة امل

لا  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]لا دا زفت مهند ؟؟ صح ؟؟
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

بس مهند بدون زفت  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]والله ما بطيقه ولا بطيق اشوف شكله  :Eh S(14): 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=right]لا دا زفت مهند ؟؟ صح ؟؟
> [/align]


 :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=right]والله ما بطيقه ولا بطيق اشوف شكله 
> [/align]


على شان شكلو حلو  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## شمعة امل

ممثل تركي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ممكن يلي مثل بمسلسل نور كمان هو يلي مثل دور أنور

----------


## شمعة امل

لا هو بيلعب ادوار بطوله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فجر بمسلسل نور التركي

----------


## شمعة امل

هاي صوره تانيه الو
ه بطل مسلسل تاني مش نور

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا 


احم احم احم

----------


## شمعة امل

> انا 
> 
> 
> احم احم احم


 
هههههههههههههه
يعني قربت

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

ممممممم اسمر ؟

----------


## شمعة امل

مممممممممممم ليش ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بجوز يحيى بسنوات الضياع

----------


## شمعة امل

اسمو علون بشره

----------


## The Gentle Man

اسمر  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

ياي انا حليتها 

اسمر  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

صح برافو  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

طيب وبعدين؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين هي البنوته الحلوة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وأسهل عليكم أكتر هي مغنية سعودية

----------


## شمعة امل

اسيل عمران ؟

----------


## anoucha

ايشوارايا راي :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

ممثله تركيه

----------


## anoucha

اكيييييييييد لميس اسمها توبا بويكستون يمكن مو؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> اكيييييييييد لميس اسمها توبا بويكستون يمكن مو؟


 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## anoucha

> 


اي لكان شو مفكرة

----------


## شمعة امل

> اي لكان شو مفكرة


 :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وين الصورة احط انا صورة  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## شمعة امل

> وين الصورة احط انا صورة


اذا بدك تحط صوره اتفضل

----------


## ابو عوده

> اذا بدك تحط صوره اتفضل


بطلت ما بدي  احط صوره حطيها انتي :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> بطلت ما بدي احط صوره حطيها انتي


عنجد ؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> عنجد ؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*مين هذا الحلو هو مغني ولبناني*

----------


## شمعة امل

يوري مرقدي

----------


## العالي عالي

> يوري مرقدي


يمكن والله

----------


## شمعة امل

> يمكن والله


اكيد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اكيد


 
ذكية والله صح 
حطي صورة انتي طيب

----------


## شمعة امل

> ذكية والله صح 
> حطي صورة انتي طيب


انت الاذكى
ومشكور على الصوره

----------


## تحية عسكريه

العفو 

بس وين الصورة الجديدة

----------


## شمعة امل

عنى ديو مع يارا

----------


## العالي عالي

> عنى ديو مع يارا



فضل شاكر

----------


## شمعة امل

no

----------


## العالي عالي

> no


ليش  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عنى ديو مع يارا


 

هذا فضل شاكر ماله مكلبز

 :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## شمعة امل

> ليش


هيك  :SnipeR (20): 




> هذا فضل شاكر ماله مكلبز


 
لا  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ممكن مروان خوري صح

----------


## شمعة امل

> ممكن مروان خوري صح


لا  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عباس إبراهيم يعني

----------


## شمعة امل

هو خليجي 
وهاد الديوتو جديد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ماريو ريس ممكن

----------


## شمعة امل

لالا
قلت خليجي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

راشد الماجد طبعا

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63): 

أحط انا الصورة

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:Icon32:  :Icon32:

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## نقاء الروح

شكله صعب اعرفه  مافي خيارات

----------


## شمعة امل

هو مطرب خليجي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محمد عبده ممكن

----------


## شمعة امل

لا
اسمو فيه الخير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا لا تقولياه أبو ساعة ومسبحه حمرا 




عبدالله بولخير

----------


## شمعة امل

هههههههههههههههه
والله كنت حابه قول بيحب اللون الاحمر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

dsgdf lkgjhdklf sfjgtslkdr 
هاي يعني كأنه من رجال الكهوف في قديم الزمان 
اسمه jgcfx lkgdildf 
يعني ابو كشة 
او ان لله في خلقه شؤون

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمعة امل
					




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

شو القصة يا جماعة الخير
*

----------


## شمعة امل

> *لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*  
> *شو القصة يا جماعة الخير*


ما في شي

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## شمعة امل

> 


 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شمعة امل

> 


شو؟
 :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):  :SnipeR (56):

----------


## شمعة امل

فنان لبناني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ملحم زين صح

----------


## شمعة امل

لا
 :SnipeR (39):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ما عرفته :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## شمعة امل

طب ليه كدا ؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اسألي حالك

صورة الفنان قبل 30 سنة و بدك اياني اعرفه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

علاء زلزلي

----------


## شمعة امل

انا قلت 
طب ليه كدا ؟
ركزو

----------


## المتميزة

> فنان لبناني





> انا قلت 
> طب ليه كدا ؟
> ركزو


حسب (طب ليه كدا ) هاد راغب علامة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f: 
راغب علامة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سامو زين طيب

----------


## المتميزة

> سامو زين طيب


 هههههههههههه هي عم تقول من الصبح "طب ليه كده"
يعني مبين مين  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## شمعة امل

> حسب (طب ليه كدا ) هاد راغب علامة


yes
 :SnipeR (49):

----------


## العالي عالي

*ما اتوقعت راغب علامة 
*

----------


## شمعة امل

> *ما اتوقعت راغب علامة*


شو توقعت؟

----------


## شمعة امل

رئيس سابق

----------


## العالي عالي

رئيس روسيا

----------


## شمعة امل

لا مش روسيا 
مشهووووووووووووووور كتيييييييييير

----------


## العالي عالي

باراك اوباما لعاد

----------


## شمعة امل

اوباما كان ابيض لما كان صغير ؟ :SnipeR (71): 
بس قربت كتير

----------


## العالي عالي

قربت 
يمكن بوش

----------


## شمعة امل

> قربت 
> يمكن بوش


امممممممممم
 :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39): 
صح

----------


## العالي عالي

*انا كنت عارف من اول بس بحب اتأكد
*

----------


## شمعة امل

> *انا كنت عارف من اول بس بحب اتأكد*


هاد جزء من طريقة تفكيرك  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## العالي عالي

> هاد جزء من طريقة تفكيرك


 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## شمعة امل

> 


 :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## العالي عالي

*ما بعرف شو قصة الاعضاء على 
حتى انتي يا شمعة امل 
*

----------


## شمعة امل

> *ما بعرف شو قصة الاعضاء على* 
> *حتى انتي يا شمعة امل*


اه شفت ؟ :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اه شفت ؟


اشعر بالظلم في المنتدى  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

> اشعر بالظلم في المنتدى


 
 :7anoon:  :7anoon:  :7anoon:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين هاي البنوته وهي مغنية وممثله وراقصه لبنانية

----------


## شمعة امل

لا هاي ممثلهمصريه وابوها اللي طالع بالصوره كمان ممثل 
من بين افلامها حريم كريم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
أتوقع نيلّي ؟
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

لا

اسم ابوها عبد الغفور

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center] 
>  أتوقع نيلّي ؟
>  [/align]




نيلي لم تشترك في فلم حريم كريم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا
> 
> اسم ابوها عبد الغفور


ريهام عبد الغفور  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## العالي عالي

ريهام عبد الغفور

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> نيلي لم تشترك في فلم حريم كريم


أنا على الشكل لانه بتشبه نيلي  
ما قرأت رد شمعة أمل أصلا  :Eh S(14):

----------


## شمعة امل

> ريهام عبد الغفور


يعني  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمعة امل
					

يعني 


شو يعني يا ابيض لا اسود 
ما في يعني 
*

----------


## شمعة امل

> *شو يعني يا ابيض لا اسود* 
> *ما في يعني*


رمادي  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## العالي عالي

> رمادي


 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

شو في ياعالي مولع الدنيا

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو في ياعالي مولع الدنيا


شمعة أمل عصبتني  :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

صورة مين 


  


صورة مين يا تري  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## شمعة امل

> شمعة أمل عصبتني


 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## شمعة امل

> صورة مين 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صورة مين يا تري


 
 :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]مش عارفة لمين الصورة يا شمعة
[/align]*

----------


## شمعة امل

> *[align=center]مش عارفة لمين الصورة يا شمعة[/align]*[align=center]
> [/align]


هو لازم تعطي تعريف صغير يعني  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

> هو لازم تعطي تعريف صغير يعني



طيب اول اشي اعطي انطباعك عن الصورة شو رأيك فيها 
وبعدين الصورة لشخص من المنتدى وحبيت احط صورتو

----------


## شمعة امل

> طيب اول اشي اعطي انطباعك عن الصورة شو رأيك فيها 
> وبعدين الصورة لشخص من المنتدى وحبيت احط صورتو


 
بين وبينك لما شفت الصوره عرفت انو مش فنان لانو صور الفنانين مش هيك
وبعدين قلت هاد شخص من المنتدى
وبعدين قلت يمكن يكون فنان قبل ما يدخل مجال الفن 
وبعدين اعطيني تعريف صغير لهالعضو  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

> بين وبينك لما شفت الصوره عرفت انو مش فنان لانو صور الفنانين مش هيك
> وبعدين قلت هاد شخص من المنتدى
> وبعدين قلت يمكن يكون فنان قبل ما يدخل مجال الفن 
> وبعدين اعطيني تعريف صغير لهالعضو


اسم العضو من مقطعين ودائم التواجد بالمنتدى وهو عضو حباب اكتر من هيك ما بقدر اساعدك

----------


## شمعة امل

> اسم العضو من مقطعين ودائم التواجد بالمنتدى وهو عضو حباب اكتر من هيك ما بقدر اساعدك


العالي عالي  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## العالي عالي

> العالي عالي


 :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## شمعة امل

> 


شو؟؟ :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو؟؟


يمكن  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## شمعة امل

> يمكن


يا ابيض يا اسود  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا ابيض يا اسود



رمادي

----------


## شمعة امل

> رمادي


هههههههههههههههههههه
هو مراقب عام ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هو مراقب عام ؟


لا مسكين هو بس يمكن يكون مراقب عام  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا مسكين هو بس يمكن يكون مراقب عام


هههههه
لالا عنجد هاي صورتك ؟ :SnipeR (39):

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمعة امل
					

هههههه
لالا عنجد هاي صورتك ؟


اه صورتي 
شو رأيك فيها 
*

----------


## شمعة امل

> *اه صورتي* 
> *شو رأيك فيها*


عنجد فنان  :SnipeR (49): 
فنان ولا كل الفنانين
لما شفت الصوره قلت بيشبه العالي عالي  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## العالي عالي

> عنجد فنان 
> فنان ولا كل الفنانين
> لما شفت الصوره قلت بيشبه العالي عالي


وكيف بشبهني وانت ما شفتيني قبل هيك :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## شمعة امل

> وكيف بشبهني وانت ما شفتيني قبل هيك


ما انا عندي تصور ببالي على كل حدا هون بالمنتدى  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما انا عندي تصور ببالي على كل حدا هون بالمنتدى


بس كيف حلو ولا مو حلو انا

----------


## شمعة امل

> بس كيف حلو ولا مو حلو انا


 
 اسم الله عليك  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اسم الله عليك


 :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## شمعة امل

> 


 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> صورة مين 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49): 

والله هيك حليوه يا معلم من لآخر

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكريه
					









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكريه
					

والله هيك حليوه يا معلم من لآخر 



لا يا رجل مش لهدرجة 
*

----------


## شمعة امل

ممثلة تركيه من مسلسل لحظة وداع

----------


## شمعة امل

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> لك ميرفا مالك بدي اوصيلك على 2 جزر هاد ذكر مش انثى 
> انا خيو ما بعرفه لهاد الزلمة بس شكلو مقرف


ههههههههههههههههههه الجزر اللي وصيتي عليه خليهم يجيبولك ياه عندك  :SnipeR (29): 
لانو هاي بنت  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا قصدي عن الصورة اللي بمشاركة عبدالله 
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## شمعة امل

> ولك مالك هاد زلمة وحيات امي زلمة شوفي كيف شعره والله زلمه 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





اه لانو الشعر طويل فهو زلمه  :Icon30: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## شمعة امل

> انا قصدي عن الصورة اللي بمشاركة عبدالله 
> هههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عنجد ضحكتيني
عرفتي الصوره تبع الزلمه؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انتي شوفي مشاركة عبدالله الصورة تاعت الزلمة اللي اول شي شو شكلي بدي علكة بطعم الجزر

----------


## شمعة امل

> انتي شوفي مشاركة عبدالله الصورة تاعت الزلمة اللي اول شي شو شكلي بدي علكة بطعم الجزر


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هاد الزلمه عندو اسم يا ام علكه تبع الجزر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هاد الزلمه عندو اسم يا ام علكه تبع الجزر


طيب نوريني شو اسمو شو اسم عشيرته

----------


## شمعة امل

> طيب نوريني شو اسمو شو اسم عشيرته


بعرف اسم عضويتو  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مين

----------


## شمعة امل

> مين


عنجد ما بتعرفي ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ مين

----------


## شمعة امل

> لأ مين


هو عضو حباب و دائم التواجد بالمنتدى  :Icon14:

----------


## شمعة امل

ممثلة تركيه من مسلسل لحظة وداع 





ممثلة تركيه من مسلسل لحظة وداع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ممثلة تركيه من مسلسل لحظة وداع  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ممثلة تركيه من مسلسل لحظة وداع


 
الصور مش مبينه يا ست

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]

صورة مين 
[/align]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا بعرف

احكي مين ولا بلاش

----------


## العالي عالي

لا تحكي  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هذا القمر بعينه  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> 
> صورة مين 
> [/align]


انا بعرف 
صورة مييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟ :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين سكره صح :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## شمعة امل

> مين سكره صح


اسمو سكره ؟  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اسمه القمر المنور  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## شمعة امل

> اسمه القمر المنور


يعني هلا بنقول 
اسمو السكره وهو القمر المنور يا ترى مين ؟ :SnipeR (49):

----------


## anoucha

:Icon29:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حليوه وكل الناس بتحبه وبجنن البنات  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شمعة امل

> 


تعريفو عند تحيه 




> حليوه وكل الناس بتحبه وبجنن البنات

----------


## anoucha

والله :Icon29:

----------


## العالي عالي

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شمعة امل

> 


بتعرفو ؟ههههههه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هههههههههههههههه عرفته أحسن تعريف  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## anoucha

اي عرفتو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وانا كمان عرفته احكي انتي اول

----------


## شمعة امل

> اي عرفتو


مين يا شطوره؟؟

----------


## anoucha

عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> اي عرفتو


 
مين هو يا فالحة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مين هو يا فالحة

----------


## شمعة امل

> عالي


ليش؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> عالي




بالله عليك منا حلو ومسمسم  :Icon29:

----------


## anoucha

> مين هو يا فالحة


انت يا فاللللللللللح

----------


## anoucha

> بالله عليك منا حلو ومسمسم


 :Icon29: حلو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بالله عليك منا حلو ومسمسم


يا زلمه انتا يلي بشوفك برفع معاه السكري كثر ما انتا عسل وحلو  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## anoucha

> ليش؟؟؟


بكرة بقلك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حليوه صح عالي بجنن  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تاج النساء

يلا عاد كبر راسه
 :Icon29:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يلا عاد كبر راسه


  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 
,وانتي لي زعلانة

----------


## شمعة امل

عالي حكي انو هاد صورتو من قبل بس اللي اجو بعدين ما عرفو 
خلي تعدي صفحتين
ونكرر نفس الصوره ههههههههههه

----------


## anoucha

> عالي حكي انو هاد صورتو من قبل بس اللي اجو بعدين ما عرفو 
> خلي تعدي صفحتين
> ونكرر نفس الصوره ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههو

----------


## شمعة امل

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

:Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## anoucha

مش عارفة ازا حاطينها من قبل ولالا؟

----------


## شمعة امل

اه حطيتها من قبل  :SnipeR (93): 
والصوره اللي فوق كانو ما حدا عرفها

----------


## anoucha

هانا مونتانا

----------


## anoucha

وانشالله هاي كمان حاطينها؟

----------


## شمعة امل

عرفتيها لانو حطيت صورتها و هي كبيره  :Icon14:

----------


## anoucha

لا بس بعرفها من قبل بشوف مسلسلها بالام بي سي

----------


## شمعة امل

اه 
طيب حطي صوره جديده من عندك يلا  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## شمعة امل

اه صحيح مين
يعني لازم تعطي تعريف صغير يا شطوره

----------


## anoucha

لا والله
طيب هو ممثل غربي

----------


## شمعة امل

ايه؟

----------


## anoucha

qشو ايه شو رايك اعطيك اسم اشهر افلامه

----------


## شمعة امل

قولي قولي

----------


## anoucha

من افلامه rain man

----------


## شمعة امل

توم كروز ولا اللي معاه؟

----------


## anoucha

ههههههههههه بالسيف بالتدمار ايه توم كروز

----------


## شمعة امل

> ههههههههههه بالسيف بالتدمار ايه توم كروز


 
 :SnipeR (93):

----------


## anoucha

:Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## anoucha



----------


## شمعة امل

صورتين؟؟

----------


## anoucha

شو بيعرفني لقيتها هيك جبتها لانو راسي وجعني وانا دور

----------


## شمعة امل

اللي عاليسار بريتني يمكن 
والتانيه  :Icon17:

----------


## شمعة الظلام

مابعرف بس يسلمو

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (31):  :SnipeR (31):  :SnipeR (31):  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## شمعة امل

اللي حدها مين يا انوشه ؟ :Icon17:

----------


## anoucha

i dont know???????

----------


## شمعة امل

شو ؟؟ :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## anoucha

i said i dont know

----------


## شمعة امل

بعرف  :Ag:

----------


## anoucha

ok

----------


## anoucha

*
وهي ميييييييييين
*

----------


## شمعة امل

> **
> *وهي ميييييييييين*


 
تعريف صغير لو سمحتي  :Icon17:

----------


## anoucha

امممممممممممم
لا بدك تعريف طويل

----------


## شمعة امل

لا عنجد مين ؟ :Ag:

----------


## anoucha

بتعرف تحكي هندي وانجليزي

----------


## شمعة امل

اه انا ما بعرف نجوم بليوود  :SnipeR (42):

----------


## anoucha

بس هي بتعرفيها 
طيب هي انتخبت ملكة جمال العالم

----------


## chabanne84

ما شي هيفاء وهبي :SnipeR (11):

----------


## شمعة امل

لا مشي هيفاء وهبي

----------


## شمعة امل

aishwarya

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

طيب ممكن اتكون شرين

----------

